# Daycare/nurseries



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone know good daycare centres/nurseries in Dubai, prefarably near mirdif.
Need somewhere for 2.5month old son, maid not working out.


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> Anyone know good daycare centres/nurseries in Dubai, prefarably near mirdif.
> Need somewhere for 2.5month old son, maid not working out.



Emirates British Nursery Mirdiff
+971-4-2889222 
Email [email protected] 
Website Emirates Internet Webhostin 

Small Steps Nursery
+971-4-2883347 
Email [email protected]

SuperKids Nursery Dubai
+971-4-2881949 
Email [email protected] 
Website Superkids Nursery


----------

